# Need a rod guide



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a rod guide for a large spinning pole (outcast pole) I believe the size I need is 30. Went on line and found one but they want 7.50 for shipping that is more than the guide costs.
Questions
1. Is there a local place to buy one ?
2 Is someone sending an order in that you could add mine ?
3. Or should take the money out of the baby food jar and just but it ?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

You can go to the rod room in Orange Beach or possibly check with gulf breeze bait and tackle as they might have one


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Tell me the following, and send me an address, and I'll send you one.

chrome or black,

color of insert

one leg or two

Are you sure its a 30?

Steve
(the other submarine guy)


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Kind offer I think I found someone in Fl who will give me one Will get back to you if it does not work. What were you on and when ed


aqua-holic said:


> Tell me the following, and send me an address, and I'll send you one.
> 
> chrome or black,
> 
> ...


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

ED, I was on BARRACUDA, A. JACKSON, C. PULASKI, G. MARSHALL 1967-1987


----------

